# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Bayer Enanthate - Thailand

## vyper88

Hey all - purchased these single 1ml vials from a Pharmacy in Pattaya.

Seems legit and she said she is authorised to sell Bayer products.

Just need confirmation.

----------


## vyper88

Here's an actual pic of the vial

It's an oily clear consistency.

----------


## wmaousley

Man this stuff is offered to me all the time in BKK, should contain 20 1ml amps per box. can you confirm this?

----------


## wmaousley

Ok so I opened the pics and confirmed for myself lol, I say g2g 100%, PM me for the price they are sold for in BKK.

----------


## vyper88

yup 20 x 1ml - bought in Pattaya.

lol they sell everything over the counter here - including Viagra! Crazy country.

----------


## lovbyts

Not much reason to worry about fake test in BKK/Pattaya. HGH is another story.

BTW, edit out the price above. No price talk allowed.

----------


## vyper88

edited and apologies.

OK now guys for some debunking of rumors and myths of Pattaya.

This stuff is around - simply go to a legitmate chemist that is fairly big in size. Usually the smaller chemists have a limited range however they DO have gear. 
There is no complexity about obtaining this in Thailand - it is 100% fine! Simply shop around for a price and know what you are looking for.

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

thx for the info

----------


## wmaousley

> edited and apologies.
> 
> OK now guys for some debunking of rumors and myths of Pattaya.
> 
> This stuff is around - simply go to a legitmate chemist that is fairly big in size. Usually the smaller chemists have a limited range however they DO have gear. 
> There is no complexity about obtaining this in Thailand - it is 100% fine! Simply shop around for a price and know what you are looking for.


I think you pretty much answered your own question. Shop around but do it discretly as to show respect for the pharmacies. Dont walk in while many other people are inside and shout "hey you got test"?

For Future reference: I usually know what I want prior to going to Thailand and contact a manufacturer to see what authorized chemist sells their products, and most give the exact address of the chemist in teh respective city. This saves a ton of time and you dont have to go into 30+ chemist looking around before you feel comfortable.

----------

